# Ruger P90 fires when loading shell



## ronwood (Apr 22, 2016)

I recently traded my SR9 for a P90. When I released the slide to load the shell the gun fired without touching the trigger(very Scary). I have tried numerous times since(without a shell in the clip and it fires on it's own every time. Any Ideas...have searched all over the internet and can't find anything about this. Can someone please let me know what could cause this and if it will be expensive to fix.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Phone Ruger Customer Service. I'm guessing they won't fix it for you, but somebody there may recognize the problem.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm assuming when you say "The gun fires without a shell in the clip" you mean it fires when there is a shell in the chamber, but not in the magazine? Although it's bad practice, if you drop a round into the chamber with nothing in the magazine & close the slide, the gun will fire when you pull the trigger. But no gun should fire without touching the trigger. Are you certain your finger wasn't in the trigger guard?

First, remove the magazine & make sure the chamber is empty, then make sure the chamber is empty again. Then lock the slide open with the slide release lever or remove the slide. Look at the little hole where the firing pin comes out to fire the cartridge. Is the firing pin protruding from the hole? If it is, it's jammed in the forward position by either debris, old congealed oil, a broken or damaged or missing firing pin safety mechanism or maybe brass or bullet jacket particles. That would allow it to "Slam Fire" when you close the slide.

Ruger is very good about customer service even if you're not the original owner. I'd contact Ruger & they'll instruct you on shipping it to them. Unless the gun was modified extensively, it doesn't sound like a very expensive repair.

With used guns, sometimes the previous owner tries to play gunsmith & does "custom" work on the gun & ruins it or makes it unsafe, then sells it or trades it. Or, maybe he knew it wasn't working right & got rid of it.

*Do not *load the gun until it's repaired.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I think win231 is spot on here. I would remove the slide and clean that the good, and make sure when I was done that the firing pin was not poking out. If that didn't do it then I contact Ruger for my next step.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you hearing the clicking of the firing pin release, without the ammo , strictly in a dry condition .

if you had a full live loaded mag, would it run through the entire magazine like an automatic .


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

MoMan said:


> I think win231 is spot on here. I would remove the slide and clean that the good, and make sure when I was done that the firing pin was not poking out. If that didn't do it then I contact Ruger for my next step.


I forgot to suggest a cleaning method for the firing pin channel...thanks for the reminder. I suggest spraying "Gun Scrubber" in it, using that little red concentrator tube attached to the can. I'd blast it from the front and back of the channel. That stuff eats everything, so use gloves & do it outdoors.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would have to lay eyes on the firing pin. If the firing pin is hitting the primer hard enough to consistently fire the round.
I would guess it's more then a cleaning, broken spring maybe?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

pic said:


> I would have to lay eyes on the firing pin. If the firing pin is hitting the primer hard enough to consistently fire the round.
> I would guess it's more then a cleaning, broken spring maybe?


I'm not thinking broken spring. You can go to gunparts.com and see if they have a schematic for your gun on line. That should show you if there's even a firing pin return spring to be broken. They will also have parts (some)that you can buy. If you think there is such a spring and it's broken, that would mean that you're getting slam-fires.

If you just pull back the slide, is the firing pin sticking out?

I know that Ruger has d/c support for the Security Six group of revolvers because it was just too old. Can't say on P-Series.

You can also go to Ruger's website and download a manual for your gun too.

I agree with the others, _I think you should do a real good cleaning._ The GunScrubber mentioned above is a favorite of mine for cleaning. BUt with a used gun, anything is possible and that problem might be reason it was traded in.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

If it does what you're saying it does, Ruger will do something about it. Next time your at the range ask a friend to load it to see if he/she gets the same results.


----------

